# sex online



## hopeless_romantic (Oct 25, 2013)

I am in along distance relationship. My husband is in the Middle East working and I'm here in the Philippines working also. We chat everyday via skype. Until he wants to masturbate. I really dont like the idea, but I understand his needs as a man. Until one day he ask me to do the same. I'm really not comfortable with masturbating online, I never do that in my entire life. But he always forced me to do so. Sometimes I just gave in. It really made me sick deep inside, I feel that he doesnt respect me as a person everytime he wants me to do such thing. Am I really obliged as a wife to follow what he want? I really feel that I dont respect myself if I do that. Please guys I need your advice. Thank you.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Is it the materbating, the doing it on line or the doing it in front of him that is bothering you? If it is the doing it on line piece that really bothers you...could you do sonething else for him. Maybe make him his own home video of you to take with him. The thing is with you two so far apart how do you expect him to connect intimately with you. For men intimacy starts with the physical....that is means being physically together and touching. For women intimacy starts with the mental...you can do this arrangement much easier than him. I don't know that ge is disrespecting you as much as trying to connect with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

I do not think he is being disrespectful. I would be thrilled if my husband was away and would rather masturbate to me long distance than go to another woman. I agree with the idea above of making a video or taking sexy pictures to send him. But do not feel you are being used by him as he seems to really desire you.


----------

